# First Brisket on the Masterbuilt 560 GF



## rexster314 (Jan 12, 2020)

Put on the brisket first thing this morning around 7 am. Set temp to 240 deg. Waited till it hit the target, then put on the brisket that was rubbed and seasoned yesterday. Hickory chunks in the ash can and more layered with the BB hickory lump. At 2pm, it was past the stall, at 185 and I wrapped it up in pink butcher paper. 20 minutes ago, IT on the flat was 199, and 189 on the point. I removed the package, drained the juices off, and put it back in the MB set at 220 with the point towards the firebox. 
I did cut off the first 1/4" of the flat for a taste test. Here's in progress pictures. Got a chick/chick on the top rack for my wife.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks like the new machine is working well.


----------



## smokenharley (Jan 12, 2020)

rexter, brisket is a tough one to master and it appears you got it on the first try.

Kudos


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 18, 2020)

smokenharley said:


> rexter, brisket is a tough one to master and it appears you got it on the first try.
> 
> Kudos



Thank you..... It's probably due to the hundreds of briskets I've cooked over the last 35 years or so :)


----------



## kramerbr (Feb 12, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> Put on the brisket first thing this morning around 7 am. Set temp to 240 deg. Waited till it hit the target, then put on the brisket that was rubbed and seasoned yesterday. Hickory chunks in the ash can and more layered with the BB hickory lump. At 2pm, it was past the stall, at 185 and I wrapped it up in pink butcher paper. 20 minutes ago, IT on the flat was 199, and 189 on the point. I removed the package, drained the juices off, and put it back in the MB set at 220 with the point towards the firebox.
> I did cut off the first 1/4" of the flat for a taste test. Here's in progress pictures. Got a chick/chick on the top rack for my wife.
> 
> View attachment 428072
> ...


Looks amazing! I just purchased this smoker and love it so far.  Do you add a water pan at all?


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 12, 2020)

kramerbr said:


> Looks amazing! I just purchased this smoker and love it so far.  Do you add a water pan at all?



God no!!


----------



## forktender (Feb 16, 2020)

Have any of you actually temp'd out the cooking chamber on the highest setting?

And have any of you thrown in a pizza steel or stone to cook Naples style pizza on it?

Right now I'm using a pizza que on my kettle and it can get up to 960* if I bank the coals properly, but the small opening makes it hard to launch and or turn my  peez'a pies. LOL

If I could get an honest 700* that would still be hot enough for my American / Naples style peez'a pies. They just wouldn't cook in 90 seconds like they do now but I'm ok with 3 to 5 minutes. 700* is still plenty hot enough oven spring out of my doughs.

My pizza is just as or more important to my decision making on this smoker/ grill, I make dough once a week which is 4 12'' to 14'' pies.

Thank you for your replies.
Dan


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2020)

That brisket looks wonderful Rexter.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 16, 2020)

forktender said:


> Have any of you actually temp'd out the cooking chamber on the highest setting?
> And have any of you thrown in a pizza steel or stone to cook Naples style pizza on it?
> Right now I'm using a pizza que on my kettle and it can get up to 960* if I bank the coals properly, but the small opening makes it hard to launch and or turn my  peez'a pies. LOL
> If I could get an honest 700* that would still be hot enough for my American / Naples style peez'a pies. They just wouldn't cook in 90 seconds like they do now but I'm ok with 3 to 5 minutes. 700* is still plenty hot enough oven spring out of my doughs.
> ...



I've had the 560 to 700 several times. Flames come out of the manifold at the bottom of the grill. I was relying on the control panel for the temp, and didn't do a secondary temp check


----------



## negolien (Feb 16, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> I've had the 560 to 700 several times. Flames come out of the manifold at the bottom of the grill. I was relying on the control panel for the temp, and didn't do a secondary temp check



I ran it to 680+ on sear and burnt up my thermpro internal grill temp probe wire so.. yeah works good tends to run hot least mine does.


----------

